# Lenovo issues. PCI bus 0, device 22, function 3.



## caretoexplain (Nov 30, 2015)

I have a lenovo W520 that I brought recently. It works really well but it took me hours to find the driver for the Base System issue. Although my base system issue is resolved. I still have an issue with the PCI Serial Port. Images are below.

Stats:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2720QM CPU @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 8145 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA Quadro 1000M, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 465 GB (440 GB Free); E: 931 GB (931 GB Free);
Motherboard: LENOVO, 427637U
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------

